

Infographics might be more fun to look at than a company website - Second_mandate
http://yjord.userapp.io/post/66081640024/infographics-might-be-more-fun-to-look-at-than-a

======
bbx
In this particular situation, it doesn't work at all. The infographic didn't
teach me anything about the product.

It starts with a segmented wheel that seems to describe the "Overall time
saved". But where does that come from? Time saved doing what? Time saved by
whom? And 2 cells are in grey, why is that?

The graphic right below ("Future add-ons") has weird labels. What do "Good",
"Great", and "Awesome" mean here? The progress bars hint at the fact that the
X-axis is a quantifiable value. But they're actually arbitrary opinions. It
looks like "Payment integration" is _more awesome_ than "Advanced user
search", and Referall Program and Launching Soon Page are just _good_. By the
way, why are these two in white?

The "What happens next" section displays those progress bars again. Looking at
the X-axis, I see Php, Ruby, Java... So it looks like a ranking for
programming languages? Well, it also says Mailchimp, Social Login and
Analytics. So what is it supposed to tell exactly?

I closed the infographic and went to the website. First thing I read: "User
Management in the Cloud". Ok, I finally know what you do. These 5 words taught
me more than your 3 Million pixels image.

~~~
lnanek2
How could you not understand the time saved? It says right below that don't
reinvent the wheel every time you make a new app. It's pretty clearly a
programming library to implement user login and management instead of writing
your own. Time saved is clearly development time. I don't think you even read
the text, just skimmed the titles, but then it certainly isn't strange you
don't understand anything about the product.

------
bazzargh
'There's an xkcd for that' may be hackneyed but really applies in this case:

[https://xkcd.com/1273/](https://xkcd.com/1273/)

------
onion2k
_I noticed that their popularity is perfectly justified when I didn’t remember
even once closing an infographic before scrolling down to the very end of it
(and some of them has been very long)._

I don't think this is true, and even if it is, unless you're in the business
of making mouse wheels a user scrolling to the end is not the goal - getting a
conversion (sale, signup, phone call, etc) is. The fact you scroll to the end
isn't very interesting - do people call the companies they see infographics
from? I don't.

A good infographic is a representation of interesting data with an imaginative
and _informing_ design. Making something into an infographic doesn't have any
inherent benefit. They need real thought and hard work to be useful. There are
popular, dare I say even _beautiful_ infographics, but many are dull,
unimaginative ways of reporting data without actually adding anything. They're
created as if Excel had an "export table as cartoon" feature.

People are as likely to ignore a bad infographic as they are to ignore a bad
website.

------
PeterWhittaker
The infographic may be more fun to look at, but it is far less obvious where
the "call to action" might go. In fact, you may be hard pressed to place one
at all.

And I think this is a fundamental result of the nature of the graphic Vs text.

With text, however arranged, there is a flow, a direction, and we are used to
gaps, pauses, and beats - punctuation, paragraphs, chapters....

A graphic is closed. A graphic attempts to present everything. Nothing more.
Nothing less.

Achieving flow and direction in a graphic is difficult - and I'll assert,
blindly and without evidence, that flow is essential to the placement of the
call to action. "Ah, the end of [sentence|paragraph|story], now I
[click|call|shout with joy]!"

With a graphic, a button is just another part of the picture, no?

The infographic is very interesting, intriguing. I just don't know what to do
with it. Like shots from USA Today, it seems to tell me something, but I don't
know what to conclude, and I move on to the narrative of the sports section.

------
jameszol
Your current home page tells a good story by simply outlining the benefits of
your app. I don't have to think to "get it" when reading your existing home
page.

The new infographic shows me the benefits but it is harder for me, personally,
to digest. I had to strain my brain to "get it."

------
ChikkaChiChi
Compelling information that promotes organic engagement is more fun to look
at.

Designing infographics requires someone adept at visual storytelling to
understand exactly what to put where. Pretty graphs and large fontography(?)
are merely the byproduct, not the catalyst.

------
JonSkeptic
Hrm.... It could just be me, but that color scheme really doesn't do it for
me. Maybe use a different or at least lighter green?

I'm not a visual design kind of guy, but having white and black close to each
other on the green background doesn't invite my eyes to read. It seems to make
it so that I have to focus more on the text/images to get the content, more
than I would with a more natural color choice.

For me, it certainly puts the infographic at a significant disadvantage. I may
very well be a negligible subset of readers.

------
JoeAltmaier
You might consider that infographics repel some folks - they think "what a
waste of time, I'm definitely hitting the back button now". I don't know the
demographics, buts its probably bigger than one (me).

------
ondiekijunior
I haven't even bothered with your site. you are onto something with the
infographics. then it has hit me an infographic homepage

------
timme
"Feature Description: 146 hours."

If that is your core message then you have succeeded.

------
thenomad
Eeeenteresting - I very much want to hear how this turns out.

~~~
R_Yjord
Stay tuned, will create a follow up post on the results.

------
NKCSS
All I thought was: that's some expensive beer!

~~~
R_Yjord
You have not ordered beer in Sweden, right? ;)

